# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Blâme l'Allemagne (ou comment une association de consommateurs allemands attaque Valve en justice)
Peut-on encore aujourd'hui mépriser correctement les Allemands ? En ces temps troublés où notre Président claque la bise à Angela Merkel, comme si elle était une copine du festival de la bière, on peut s’interroger.  

 Et pourtant, jeter l’opprobre sur les Allemands fut un sport national très prisé, sauf pendant quelques années du 10 juillet 1940 au 20 août 1944, mais à l'époque les Allemands étaient gentils, ils nous donnaient des pastilles de Vichy. 

 Aujourd'hui, l'Allemagne est encore citée en exemple. Et vas-y que c'est le moteur de l'Europe, et vas-y que leur modèle économique est formidable,  eh bien je vais vous dire, il faut que cela s'arrête, que nous reprenions les bonnes habitudes, bien françaises, et que nous clamions haut et fort que les Allemands forment un peuple hautement ridicule.  

 Tenez, prenez leurs femelles. Ah ça, elles ont de gros teutons mais, franchement, comparez-les à notre Vanessa Paradis locale. Alors ? On est plus près de Claudia chou-fleur et de Cindy Tropforte que d'autre chose, pas vrai ? 

 Quant à leurs mâles, mon Dieu, que dire de gens dont la seule fierté est d'exhiber leur Grosse ß  et de pouvoir s'enfiler des mètres et des mètres de saucisses ?  

 Non, à la limite, s'il faut vraiment être très objectif, on pourrait reconnaître que leur association de consommateurs est efficace. Mais si, vous savez, la Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband qui a porté plainte contre Valve, l'éditeur de jeux vidéo qui a ses vapeurs.  L'association considère que Valve viole la législation européenne, puisque quand un joueur "achète" un jeu sur Steam, il n'en est pas pleinement propriétaire. Il n'achète rien du tout en réalité : il accepte une licence d'exploitation d'une oeuvre de l'esprit dématérialisée. 

 Si vous vous en souvenez, je vous avais expliqué tantôt qu'un arrêt de la Cour de justice de l'Union Européenne avait jugé qu'une licence d'un logiciel professionnel ne pouvait prohiber la revente de ce dernier. Et que, par conséquent, le premier acheteur pouvait revendre le logiciel ET la licence à un autre particulier. C'est la revente d'occasion d'une licence, pour ainsi dire, qui est ainsi consacrée.

 C'était très surprenant et je m'étais posé la question de savoir si cet arrêt pouvait être utilisé à l'encontre de Steam.  Eh bien justement, c'est sur la base de ce même arrêt que l'association Der Verchrauberz... Der Bunderbraucher... enfin, l'association a attaqué Steam. Dans ce même article d’alors, je freinais notre enthousiasme délirant en prenant soin de rappeler les points divergents entre l'arrêt de la Cour et la situation d'un joueur "achetant" un jeu sous Steam.  

 Ainsi, je rappelais tout d'abord que l'affaire jugée par la Cour portait sur une licence à durée illimitée. Le licencié avait un droit illimité d'utilisation du logiciel. La Cour aurait pu juger différemment si la licence avait été octroyée pour un temps limité. Vous me direz, les licences portant sur un jeu vidéo ne sont pas limitées dans le temps. Mais rien n'empêcherait Steam (ou n'importe quel "vendeur" de jeux dématérialisés) de nous octroyer une licence pour une année, dont il faudrait demander le renouvellement, même à titre gratuit, à chaque expiration. Du coup la licence serait limitée dans le temps et cet arrêt de la Cour ne serait plus applicable tel quel.  

 Ensuite, la copie du logiciel était disponible gratuitement sur internet. Le deuxième acheteur pouvait donc légalement télécharger le logiciel et acheter d'occasion la licence au premier acheteur. Mais un jeu n'est jamais disponible gratuitement sur Internet. Donc, pour se procurer une copie, il faudrait télécharger le jeu illégalement ! En décider autrement reviendrait à permettre la libre circulation d'un jeu, ce qui est impossible au vu de notre droit actuel. Parce que, ne l'oubliez pas, les DRM sont légaux et que la copie non autorisée d'un jeu est, elle, illégale. Même la copie privée n'est pas un droit mais une simple exception. Il en résulte que, si vous ne pouvez pas télécharger un jeu légalement, sauf à l'acheter, acquérir d'occasion une licence ne vous servirait pas à grand-chose. 

 Enfin, la Cour avait à analyser une licence portant sur un logiciel. Or, le logiciel est traité à part dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle. Alors, cette jurisprudence vaut-elle pour tous les fichiers numériques assortis d'une licence d'utilisation ou uniquement pour les logiciels ? Impossible de le savoir pour l'instant. La question n'est pas anodine, car, depuis un arrêt du 25 juin 2009, la Cour de cassation a jugé que _"le jeu vidéo est une œuvre complexe qui ne saurait se réduire à sa seule dimension logicielle, quelle que soit l’importance de celle-ci"_. Le jeu vidéo n'est pas un logiciel au sens juridique, c'est une œuvre de l'esprit complexe, qui répond aux règles classiques du droit d'auteur et non pas à celles du logiciel (enfin c'est un peu plus complexe que ça mais vous pouvez retenir que ce n'est pas qu'un logiciel). Du coup, si la jurisprudence de la Cour ne concerne qu'un logiciel, elle ne serait pas applicable à notre média.  

 Mais maintenant que le Tribunal allemand a été saisi, nous en saurons plus. Allez, je vous le dis les schleus dans les yeux : aujourd'hui, tous les Allemands sont complètement à l'Ouest, mais nous pouvons saluer leur initiative judiciaire. 

 ---------------------------------------------------- 

 Note: pour ceux d'entre vous, trop fainéants pour cliquer, je vous copie colle des extraits de ma news précédente sur le sujet. Mais je vous encourage à la relire entièrement, pour bien comprendre les enjeux du débat.  

 La Cour de justice de l'Union Européenne a jugé, le 3 juillet dernier qu'un créateur de logiciels, comme Oracle, ne peut s’opposer à la revente d’occasion des licences permettant l’utilisation de ses programmes téléchargés via Internet (donc sans vente de support matériel), et ce même quand la licence l'interdit expressément. 

 (...) Dans l'affaire qui lui a  été soumise, la société Oracle se plaignait de ce que l'un de ces licenciés allemands (qui avait téléchargé les programmes par Internet) proposait des "promotions spéciales Oracle", dans le cadre desquelles il offrait à la vente des licences "déjà utilisées" pour les programmes d’ordinateur d’Oracle et ce alors que lesdites licences prohibaient expressément une telle revente.  La Cour de l'Union, saisi de la question de savoir si oui ou non une telle revente d'occasion était légale, a donc jugé que la première vente d’une copie d’un programme d’ordinateur dans l’Union, par le titulaire du droit d’auteur ou avec son consentement, épuise le droit de distribution de cette copie dans l’Union. On retrouve donc la notion d'épuisement des droits.

 (...) Le raisonnement de la Cour est le suivant : le téléchargement d’une copie d’un programme d’ordinateur ET la conclusion d’un contrat de licence d’utilisation se rapportant à celle-ci forment un tout indivisible. En effet, le téléchargement d’une copie d’un programme d’ordinateur est dépourvu d’utilité si ladite copie ne peut pas être utilisée par son détenteur. Ces deux opérations doivent dès lors être examinées dans leur ensemble aux fins de leur qualification juridique. Et dans le cas d'Oracle, la Cour considère que la mise à la disposition par Oracle d’une copie de son programme d’ordinateur et la conclusion d’un contrat de licence d’utilisation y afférente visent ainsi à rendre ladite copie utilisable par ses clients, de manière permanente, moyennant le paiement d’un prix destiné à permettre au titulaire du droit d’auteur d’obtenir une rémunération correspondant à la valeur économique de la copie de l’œuvre dont il est propriétaire. 

 Pour la Cour, cela implique le transfert du droit de propriété de la copie du programme d’ordinateur concerné. C'est donc ça qui est fort. La licence implique un transfert du droit de propriété de la copie du programme, fut-il téléchargé sur le Net. Et qui dit vente, dit alors épuisement du droit de distribution et par conséquent, l'ayant droit ne peut plus s'opposer à la revente. La licence peut être cédée par le premier acheteur à un deuxième acheteur, même si une clause l'interdit. Parce que l'ayant droit ne peut pas lutter contre l'épuisement du droit de distribution.  Le raisonnement est au fond simple : pour contourner le problème, la Cour a décidé qu'il fallait tout considérer comme une vente. Si vous me pardonnez l'expression, c'est couillu, parce qu'à nouveau, octroyer une licence d'utilisation à quelqu'un n'est pas juridiquement une vente. Mais la Cour n'est pas de cet avis et pour les consommateurs, c'est génial. Cela signifie que le marché de l'occasion, même pour un logiciel téléchargé sur le Net, est ouvert.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Clain

Excellent, les pastilles de Vichy  :^_^: 

Comment ça se passe au niveau européen, un pays de l'UE peut "utiliser" des jurisprudences de n'importe quel autre pays de l'UE ? Concrètement, une fois que l'Allemagne aura tranché la question, comment ça va se répercuter dans le reste de l'Europe ?

----------


## Max_well

> Excellent, les pastilles de Vichy 
> 
> Comment ça se passe au niveau européen, un pays de l'UE peut "utiliser" des jurisprudences de n'importe quel autre pays de l'UE ? Concrètement, une fois que l'Allemagne aura tranché la question, comment ça va se répercuter dans le reste de l'Europe ?


Tous les pays peuvent utiliser les jugements de la Cour de Justice de l'EU.
Une décision de justice d'un pays ne s'applique qu'à ce pays.

Du moins il me semble  ::):

----------


## Exekias

Oui, les décisions de la cour de justice de l'UE, comme celles de la CEDH, valent pour tous les Etats membres. Même si c'est parfois un peu long à leur faire comprendre...

----------


## TheDRVR

Les Etats membres ont même obligation de se conformer à la jurisprudence communautaire, l'application par la justice étatique peut parfois être très réactive, surtout en cas de question préjudicielle de la part de l’État en question (la Cour de cassation sursoit à statuer pour recevoir un éclairage sur l'interprétation d'un texte, il ne faut pas oublier qu'une immense partie de notre production normative est aujourd'hui communautaire).

---------- Post added at 23h54 ---------- Previous post was at 23h41 ----------

"Enfin, la Cour avait à analyser une licence portant sur un logiciel.Or, le logiciel est traité à part dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle. Alors, cette jurisprudence vaut-elle pour tous les fichiers numériques assortis d'une licence d'utilisation ou uniquement pour les logiciels ?"

Et merci pour cette observation très pertinente, c'est la première fois que je vois le vrai problème juridique formulé par un article sur internet, tous les autres ayant tendance à s'enflammer pour une victoire évidente de cette association de consommateur. La distinction entre œuvre au sens général et logiciel est  légalement formulée et elle est en tout cas maintenue jusqu'à présent par la CJUE dans d'autres domaines, cependant les vases sont communicants et les régimes juridiques ont parfois tendance à s'harmoniser (par exemple pour déterminer le juge compétent en matière d'atteinte à des droits de propriété intellectuelle, il y a un critère différent pour la contrefaçon de marque et l'atteinte à la personnalité ; la Cour de cassation a posé une question à la CJUE pour savoir s'il fallait appliquer un de ces critères pour la contrefaçon du droit d'auteur ou alors un tout nouveau critère spécifique qui serait crée ex nihilo).

----------


## Medrawt

Petite question : Y a-t-il une conséquence pour les mmo ?. Lors de la création d'un avatar sur un mmo il s'agit bien d'une licence d'utilisation aussi non ? Dés lors va-t-on revoir des ventes de comptes sur ebay (qui est interdit et a été un problème notamment sur Dofus) ou des reventes de montures world of warcraft en euros et/ou argent du jeu ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Très bonne question. Oui, cela pourrait être possible. Il faut d'abord qu'un juge condamne Steam sur la base de la jurisprudence européenne citée dans l'article. Mais si c'était le cas, alors oui, on pourrait imaginer que la licence portant sur un avatar crée par le joueur puisse être revendu.

----------


## Thnos

> "Il n'achète rien du tout en réalité : il accepte une licence d'exploitation d'une oeuvre de l'esprit dématérialisée. "



C'est faux,  steam ne se limite pas qu'aux jeux dématérialisés, sa saloperie de DRM steamworks est quasi systématiquement présent sur tous les jeux en versions boites dorénavant et valve bafoue donc aussi le droit sur les jeux sur support physique...

----------


## NPAmo

> C'est faux,  steam ne se limite pas qu'aux jeux dématérialisés, sa saloperie de DRM steamworks est quasi systématiquement présent sur tous les jeux en versions boites dorénavant et valve bafoue donc aussi le droit sur les jeux sur support physique...


 +1 j'ai ris jaune quand j'ai du tapé le code d'activation de Rocksmith sur steam et vu que je devrais le télécharger (via steam forcément) juste après avoir foutu la galette dans le lecteur :/ si j'avais su me serais pris le câble sur amazon et la licence en démat'...

sinon cool article même si je suis pas d'accord en ce qui concerne les allemandes  ::):

----------


## Naeregwen

> Ensuite, la copie du logiciel était disponible gratuitement sur internet. Le deuxième acheteur pouvait donc légalement télécharger le logiciel et acheter d'occasion la licence au premier acheteur. Mais un jeu n'est jamais disponible gratuitement sur Internet. Donc, pour se procurer une copie, il faudrait télécharger le jeu illégalement !


Je ne comprend pas bien cette phrase. Pour moi la licence est "matérialisée" par un numéro de série unique associé au soft acheté. Ce numéro de série est forcément stocké quelque part dans le compte steam. Dans ce cas, l'achat d'une licence d'occasion (de gré à gré comme on dit chez les notoires délinquants) sur steam consisterait à effacer ce numéro de série du compte du vendeur pour le copier dans celui du compte de l'acheteur. Je ne vois pas d'obstacles techniques à l'effacement et à la copie d'un numéro de série d'un compte à un autre.

Quant à la disponibilité du soft, ben une fois le numéro de série associé au compte, le soft se télécharge automatiquement et gratuitement. Ça n'a rien d'illégal.

Lapin tout compris à l'explication quoi  ::huh::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non, ce que je disais, c'est que, dans la jurisprudence européenne en question, le soft était téléchargeable gratuitement et le client payait pour la licence. Or, dans le cas de Steam, le jeu n'est pas téléchargeable gratuitement. Il faut payer pour avoir le droit de télécharger le jeu. Cette différence n'est pas un problème technique, c'est juste une différence juridique qui peut avoir son importance lorsqu'un Tribunal statuera sur le cas de Steam.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pourtant sur mon PC, je switch entre deux comptes steam. Et lorsque je suis sur mon compte B, je vois les jeux de compte A, qui sont "téléchargés" et que je peux acheter en cliquant sur le bouton "acheter" (et oui c'est moderne)

Du coup, je peux télécharger un jeu sans l'avoir acheté, vu que techniquement, Steam propose cette option non?

----------


## Dar

Merci pour la news  ::): 

Ca me fait quand même penser que le systeme est bien branlant.

Le jour où Steam met la clé sous la porte pour x raisons ca va être un beau bordel. Et tout le monde réalisera à ce moment là.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Du coup, je peux télécharger un jeu sans l'avoir acheté, vu que techniquement, Steam propose cette option non?


Steam détecte les données des jeux de l'autre compte. Si tu achètes avec le premier compte un jeu que tu as déjà acheté et téléchargé sur le deuxième, tu n'auras pas besoin de le retélécharger. Ca ne permet pas vraiment de télécharger un jeu sans l'acheter...

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

Si ça permet de passer les données sur un autre PC et que Steam les détecte aussi, ça permet bien d'obtenir les jeux sans les acheter.

----------


## Dark Fread

Disons que pour avoir les données, il faut obligatoirement que le jeu ait été acheté par quelqu'un. C'est différent d'une version d'essai accessible à tout le monde dont on débloque simplement la version complète avec une clef.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Par contre, sur XBLA, c'est différent, tous les jeux du XBLA ont une version démo, qui est en fait le jeu complet vérouillé. Lorsqu'on l'achète, on dévérouille simplement la suite, et il n'y a aucun téléchargement.

----------


## col vert

Et que dire des DLC qui dans certains cas multiplie par deux le montant d'un jeux. 
Un jeux à plus de 80€ que l'on ne peux même pas disposer à notre guise alors qu'au même moment les licenses gratuites se multiplie sur le net.

----------


## Montigny

Les pastilles de Vichy , c'est pas dans la bouche qu'ils les ont mises  :^_^: 

Petite correction cependant :

"Quant à leurs mâles, mon Dieu, que dire de gens dont la seule fierté est d'exhiber leurs saucisses et de pouvoir s'enfiler leurs Grosses ß ?"

Fixed

 ::P:

----------


## Argha

> Merci pour la news 
> 
> Ca me fait quand même penser que le systeme est bien branlant.
> 
> Le jour où Steam met la clé sous la porte pour x raisons ca va être un beau bordel. Et tout le monde réalisera à ce moment là.


Apocalypse zombie !

----------


## mithrandir3

C'est un mécanisme général, et pas limité à Steam, et pas qu'aux jeux. C'est pareil sur quasiment tous les magasins vendant du dématérialisé, sauf les tout petits parce que c'est la seule façon qu'ils ont de survivre sans doute  :;): 

Et c'est pareil sur amazon pour info:



> Unless and to the extent specifically provided otherwise in the Store Software or related documentation (including any Readme file), you may not, and you will not encourage, assist or authorize any other person to, (e) sell, rent, lease, lend, loan, distribute or sublicense the Store Software or otherwise assign any rights to it in whole or in part


Alors oui c'est un problème mais vu le piratage tant qu'ils n'y aura pas un système permettant de transférer les logiciels d'un store à l'autre sans transférer l'exé et en gardant les DRMs (techniquement ce n'est pas si simple que ça), ça n'évoluera pas à mon avis. Parce qu'il ne faut pas se raconter des histoires. Si tout le monde pouvait refiler son jeu à quelqu'un après l'avoir vendu sans limitation, bonjour le piratage. Avant c'était limité parce qu'il fallait avoir le CD pour jouer, et ils avaient des mécanismes d'anticopie qui réduisaient les risques.

Alors on peut imaginer que ça pourrait marcher dans un seul store, mais là je pense que ce sont les éditeurs qui ne sont pas d'accord. Et il faut être sur que quand tu as revendu ton jeu tu ne l'as pas gardé quand même. J'imagine le scandale si dans Steam il y avait une feature pour faire un remove automatique d'un jeu.

----------


## Lapinaute

> bonjour le *partage*.


fixed.

Faut pas se raconter d'histoire les drms et autres kikoololeries n’empêchent pas le piratage au contraire ça file du boulot aux bidouilleurs. Sans protections pas de cracks.  
Par contre ça emmerde bien le con-sommateur de base après avoir payé son jeu au prix fort a juste le droit de la fermer quand il perd ses sauvegardes, que son jeu crash, que son installation dure une heure comme au temps des cassettes, il subit des MAJ forcées avec sa connexion 56k, il est obligé d'installer un nodvd parce la protection de son dvd n'a pas aimé sa tronche, il doit gérer 50 comptes, il n'a pas le droit de faire un ptit multi en local...

----------


## mithrandir3

Personne n'a plus de connexion 56k. Et sans protection pas de crack mais le jeu est dispo n'importe ou quand même.

Je suis d'accord, les protections actuelles sur les jeux sont de nature à compliquer la vie de l'utilisateur moyen. Mais en refusant tout on en train d'arriver tout droit sur le système ou on paie pour le droit d'accéder à un Serveur ou le jeu est installé, et on a une obligation de online permanent. En fait on y est déjà.

Il faudrait voir à ne pas se tromper de combat.

----------


## Lapinaute

Détrompes toi pour le 56k. Si elles sont rares il y en a encore. Et même ... la plupart des connexions adsl ne font pas les belles sur de gros fichiers.

Le reste c'est la poule ou l’œuf. 
De la à dire qu'une solution en carton est indispensable pour résoudre un soit disant "problème"... qu'elle ne résout pas en plus de l'entretenir et d'en créer d'autres. Remarque si j'étais vendeur de solutions, ce genre de système m'arrangerait bien. Ah mais wait on y est déja. 




> Il faudrait voir à ne pas se tromper de combat.


On est d'accord.

----------


## Jean-jean

Je suis peut être complètement naif, mais j'imaginais que "la protection de Steam" rendait réellement impossible le fait de pirater le jeu. Je veux dire à partir du moment ou il faut être connecté a Steam pour pouvoir le lancer...?

mais je me fais sans doutes des idées...? (qui sont de plus hors sujet, on ne dirait pas mais je suis moi aussi très curieux de connaitre la décision du tribunal allemand...!)

----------


## Montigny

> Je suis peut être complètement naif, mais j'imaginais que "la protection de Steam" rendait réellement impossible le fait de pirater le jeu. Je veux dire à partir du moment ou il faut être connecté a Steam pour pouvoir le lancer...?
> 
> mais je me fais sans doutes des idées...? (qui sont de plus hors sujet, on ne dirait pas mais je suis moi aussi très curieux de connaitre la décision du tribunal allemand...!)


Oui , détrompe toi , car les jeux steam sont crackés aisément par certaines team...

----------


## BPWarrior

> Oui , détrompe toi , car les jeux steam sont crackés aisément par certaines team...


Je dirais même plus ! Crackés au point qu'un jeu commencer en version cracké et acheter plus tard sur steam tu peut continué sur les mêmes sauvegardes.
Cela est valable pour des jeux solo jouable offline.

----------


## fejmdj

L'Allemagne est une nation spécifique.

----------

